

Windows XP SP3 Creates Havoc - naish
http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207600950

======
ardit33
There you go. MS manages to mess up their last good OS.

~~~
tomjen
That is why I am not updating (that and I haven't booted windows up for quite
some time)

------
hobbs
Personally, I had to uninstall Alcohol 120% before SP3 would even install. (It
somehow locks up atapi.sys) It was a bit of a pain to find the source of the
problem in the knowledge base, and I imagine the problem would have been a
total deal-breaker for anyone who isn't a geek.

------
Lurking_Grue
I have installed it on around 12 machines with no problems.

